# Medication and Graves diagnosis



## Georgiagirl (Oct 31, 2009)

The endo has me taking Methimazole 10 mg three times a day and Atenolol 25mg twice a day. I have graves and have one small nodule that she is going to biopsy at my next visit in five weeks.

I still dont know what the blood test results were for the more specific thyroid tests that were performed. I see the GP again on Thursday so will try to get a copy from her.

I dont know how these medication dosages compare to anyone elses experience. I guess I am just going to do exactly what the endo said and see how things go.

She did not give me any restrictions on exercise, so I guess when/if my heart stops pounding, I can get back to some kind of routine.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Georgiagirl said:


> The endo has me taking Methimazole 10 mg three times a day and Atenolol 25mg twice a day. I have graves and have one small nodule that she is going to biopsy at my next visit in five weeks.
> 
> I still dont know what the blood test results were for the more specific thyroid tests that were performed. I see the GP again on Thursday so will try to get a copy from her.
> 
> ...


That sounds about right on the Methimazole. If I recall correctly, I was on 10 mgs. of Tapazole (Methimazole) 3 times a day.

Heavy exercise is contraindicated during this stage of the disease, I believe. I urge you to discuss this with your doctor prior to embarking upon anything strenuous.

Walking, Tai Chai, some Yoga.................perhaps?


----------

